# Thoughts on polyester batting/pillow stuffing...?



## pyro_boi (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, all!

I'm a rather creative kind of guy, and I've just started working on some fun cage accessories for my nudies. Currently I'm trying to settle on the best way to make one of those pet bed type of things that you can buy at the pet store.

I know fleece is one of the safest materials out there for rats to sleep and play on, but as far as filling one of these beds... has anyone ever worked with a polyester pillow stuffing/batting before? I'm trying to figure out if it's safe to use in the beds, or if I'd be better off avoiding it. I know that ratties will chew just about anything they can get their little paws on, and I don't want them getting into something that would make them sick. 

On a side note. For ultimate safety, would thread or hot glue be best in putting something like this together? Or isn't thread as much of a danger to rats as it is to mice (I've had them long before I had rats >.>)?

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------

